# Habitation 'service' cost



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Roughly how much does it cost to just have the yearly habitation 'service' (check) done on a Bolero?

I assume you can opt to have the base vehicle (mechanical) serviced separately.

Cheers Chris


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Depends where you have it done. If it's to keep warranty valid you will have to use an NCC Approved workshop to stamp your service record. Then there is the choice of having a mobile engineer or go to a workshop. A local caravan dealer near me has recently started to sell motorhomes and charges £240 which is ridiculous, yet another major motorhome dealer advertises service at £100+vat. I use a mobile guy who charges £90 +vat. Shop around.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, it is just to keep the warranty valid (sorry should have said that).

Will Swift accept a report done by a mobile guy?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

chilly said:


> Yes, it is just to keep the warranty valid (sorry should have said that).
> 
> Will Swift accept a report done by a mobile guy?


The difficulty you may have using a mobile guy is that he probably won't have access to the Swift database where all records of your van are kept.

I had issues with a warranty claim when Swift, initially, refused liability because, as far as their database was concerned, I had missed a habitation check in year 2.

As it happened, it had been done by a Swift dealer !!! but they had forgotten to update the database so the issue was quickly resolved.

If it was me, I would contact Swift and ask whether non-Swift agents can be used and how to go about recording such work. I'm guessing that competition law would not allow them to prevent you using someone else but you may have to jump through hoops to get it recorded properly.

Phil


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi chilly, I pay £140 for hab it has to be approved for warranty and I also take van to fiat for engine service £135 for small service. Eddie


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, I'm definitely taking it to Fiat or approved garage for mechanical work:wink2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi chilly, I pay £140 for hab it has to be approved for warranty


Is the hab check with a Swift dealer Eddie? Or just a workshop able to update the Swift database?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have my hab checks done by an NCC approved mobile engineer. He charges £140 and is fully approved by Swift, (it is easy to check, just ask the guy and Swift). This charge is compared to main dealers in this part of the world charging £240, scandalous.

The vehicle check does not need to be done by Fiat, unless you like the local Fiat garage. I have mine done by an approved local garage who interrogates the Fiat IT system and does exactly what is required and most importantly, uses Fiat original parts if they are required.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I always use Mark from CLS

http://www.central-leisure-services.co.uk/

he will be "doing" 4 of us in one day at the end of this month, it will be a bit crowded with 3 motorhomes on the drive :smile2:

The other motorhome is a few miles away

And he is Swift approved

regards

geoff


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

No with dealer for the first 3 years


----------



## mike13 (Aug 15, 2010)

dovtrams said:


> I have my hab checks done by an NCC approved mobile engineer. He charges £140 and is fully approved by Swift, (it is easy to check, just ask the guy and Swift). This charge is compared to main dealers in this part of the world charging £240, scandalous.
> 
> The vehicle check does not need to be done by Fiat, unless you like the local Fiat garage. I have mine done by an approved local garage who interrogates the Fiat IT system and does exactly what is required and most importantly, uses Fiat original parts if they are required.
> 
> ...


Possibly the same Fife chap that done mine, very thorough, i'll probably get it done every third year.Seems a lot of money if nothing untoward is found but gave me peace of mind never having had one done before.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hab check £140 for extended warrentry wouldn't have thought any more than that but you never know with some dealers.
Service done by fiat dealer.


----------

